# JULY FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE.



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Over half way through the year already!!Well here goes the challenge for this month.Havs in bloom! Our beautiful furbabies with beautiful flowers,what a stunning combination!And of course any happy Havs celebrating the 4th of July with their families or any way they see fit.Here are some pics of Dizzie and Nellie with flowers.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful flowers and pups!! Love the nellie moser clematis!


----------



## MyDecatur (Jul 1, 2011)

*9 weeks old for Decatur's 1st 4th of July!*









And he's not big on flowers, but he LOVES to trot around the yard proudly carrying leaf!









Happy July.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Too, too cute!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Decatur is a doll...hope he wasn't scared of fireworks!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a sweet heart!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little guy! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## luvmygrl (May 28, 2011)

This is Jade. This was her first 4th of July!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

jade looks so cute in her patriotic outfit. She is just a little doll!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little girl! Love her outfit!


----------



## luvmygrl (May 28, 2011)

Thank you so much! I am having so much fun looking at everyone's photos....they are ALL so cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay believe it or not this picture was taken on the fourth and she got all spiffy up for the barbecue.eace:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh so many pretty girls!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This is an old one that I may have previously posted..but it's my only flower /Hav one for now..Will have to take some new ones:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I always love this thread. I like to look over and over at the cute Hav's.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

A couple of photos of Augie last summer.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

((((Augie)))) Sooooo handsome!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie loves the outdoors!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

whimsy in the hosta garden


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Cigar*

Here's Keeper with his 'cigar' chew toy. He often carries it outside to potty, never once letting go of his prize.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Both Whimsy and your garden look beautiful!

Love Keeper with his cigar!


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is Digs with my niece over the weekend of the 4th. They're definitely best buds. He's a little wet from playing around the pool. He was eyeing that chicken lo mein on her plate!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute - Diggs and your niece! Looks like he had a fun 4th of July!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute pics of Digs and your niece. Love the bangs on Diggs. Is that the Sierra cut? Is it easy? I looked up the thread, but am still hesitant to cut!


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Cute pics of Digs and your niece. Love the bangs on Diggs. Is that the Sierra cut? Is it easy? I looked up the thread, but am still hesitant to cut!


Thanks. Regarding his cut and bangs, I have always just given the groomer a bunch of pics of Hav cuts I like and she works her magic. He's 11 months and had an awful "blowing" coat with matts from hell. I had him shaved down to 1/2 inch this weekend. It was very sad to see his longer coat go and quite shocking to see him buzzed down to nothing, but I'm sure he feels much better without all the matting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

These aren't new either, but since our yard is non-existent due to construction this summer, this may be as good as it gets. My biggest problem is finding a place for him to potty without him turning into a mud ball!ound:

The first is from late summer/early fall last year, and the second is my painting of him in the violets this spring.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah dear Kodi favours the purple colour!Well it does go beautifully with his coat.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I love the one of Kodi in the violets!!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's Mason on the 4th  We were being silly with clothes for my daughter (Mason is her dog) while she is away:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Mason is delightful,he knows how to work the camera!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, that Mason - what a Ham!!

Love the head hair on Digs.

Augie says: Thank You, Sheri!

Loving ALL the photos. One just can NEVER get too many photos of Havs - right??


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

This was a fun thread to see, searched for flower pics and found this one. I forgot how tiny Atticus was, he was 10 weeks here. Soon to be 5 months! Time flies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am loving these all. But Linda, I just adore that first one of augie with his head back looking up. Such an adorable overlooked part of a Neezer, that cute little chin and mouth.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Such cute pictures, everyone! Augie is such a handsome boy!

Mason should be a fashion model - what a ham! He really knows how to work that camera! Your daughter must be enjoying all the cute pix!


----------

